# Rebuilt auger shaking



## Redraspberry (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all.

I come with a question about my MTD model 31AS63EE706 snowblower. I hit a hidden large stick a couple weeks ago and broke the brass gear inside the auger gearbox. Got that replaced and when I went to use it today although it blew snow OK it is shaking the whole auger.

I fear something else is bent and do not want to keep using it as the gear box may break.

My thoughts are the worm gear that drives the brass gear in the gearbox. Anyone with ideas I'm listening.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Red!
My first guess would be that the auger itself may be bent and rubbing on the housing as the bent section touches the housing and then clears as it goes around the front section. You likely would have noticed if the worm was wonky when you had it all apart.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My Ariens has a slight wobble and I suspect the auger shaft is bent. It isn't much and it doesn't affect use, but with it engaged I can see the front gearbox pulsate up and down real slowly.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

There are only a few, some mentioned, parts that would cause a shake after the stick.

Did the stick get lodged or hit by the augers or did it make its way all the way into the impeller?

Check the impeller for bent blades (prob not bent but check)

with the engine at low speed;

have someone else slowly engage the impeller while you look into the chute, does the impeller wobble or move around?

slowly engage the auger and look at the shaft from the impeller to the worm gear box

With motor at low speed engage the auger and look for movement in the auger shaft on the left and right of the gear box.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there movement of the auger mounting bolts, on the outside of the bucket?


----------



## Redraspberry (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll look at it today. Yesterday it was all covered ins now. It may be the auger box itself as it did get bent. The worm gear had a bit of deforming at the very edge of the gear but I smoothed that down with a file. Otherwise the worm gear shaft would be what is causing it maybe.

I'll run it withe auger lever tied down as I can't look at it while it's running otherwise.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

red! you could grease the auger shafts real good and take the shear pins out so the augers float on the shafts and then see if the vibration is still there. mark the augers and shaft before knocking out the shear bolts and install the shear bolts with the augers 180 degrees out on the shaft from the original mounting position. by issolating the augers and reinstalling 180 degrees maybe you can isolate the problem.


----------



## Redraspberry (Jan 19, 2014)

The good news is I can take the auger off and apart in 30 minutes now. Much easier than the older models I might add. 

The auger box was bent up but the auger itself was not hitting. I straighten that with a couple of hammers. And you cannot put the augers on backwards with this model as the shear pin holes won't line up. The whole thing rides on plastic bushings so grease is not much good other than keeping the shaft from rusting.

The bad news is the worm gear shaft is bent on the front end where it narrows down to fit in the front flange bearing. $44 shipped is the cost.


----------



## Redraspberry (Jan 19, 2014)

Another question. What is a good gear lube for the gear box? It has a plastic plug on top to add liquid lube. Would just a brass friendly GL-4 gear lube be OK.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Redraspberry said:


> Another question. What is a good gear lube for the gear box? It has a plastic plug on top to add liquid lube. Would just a brass friendly GL-4 gear lube be OK.


I think these MTD blowers are suppose to have some type of 00 grease. My guess is a regular gear oil will run right out.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I think these MTD blowers are suppose to have some type of 00 grease. My guess is a regular gear oil will run right out.


red! the 00 grease refered to is the grease some use in the front tips on chainsaw bars. you can also find the grease at john deere . i have used alco super lube ep-o grease in the small squeeze tube as well as the john deere grease in my 1985 924 ariens when the differential wouldn't hold the ariens stuff anymore. lasted for many years with no running past the seals or shafts. John Deere Special-Purpose Corn Head Gun Grease - AN102562 or the alco grease info here! http://www.mosierintl.com/pdfs/ALCO_ProdInfo.pdf


----------



## Redraspberry (Jan 19, 2014)

Is the John Deer grease a liquid? It looks like a grease gun type. What was in there was a liquid.


----------



## Redraspberry (Jan 19, 2014)

Sears has some EP 00 grease but it takes a week to get it.

It's Sterns in a 9oz tube.

Item #07175655000 Mfr. Model #770-127


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Redraspberry said:


> Is the John Deer grease a liquid? It looks like a grease gun type. What was in there was a liquid.


 Corn Head Grease is a thick paste when cold. When the gearbox heats up, it melts, and flows like gear oil . I have a grease gun just for Corn Head. Removed the zerk, replaced it with a cap .


----------

